# FOX Soccer HD



## ult_ (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm planning to sign up for DISH soon, but there seems to be conflicting information on their website regarding what packages include FOX Soccer. Unfortunately I don't have enough posts to link pages, but according to the HDTV page it is available in both the AT120 plus and AT250. On the package page for AT120 plus it is NOT listed even though I recall seeing it there last month.

Then on sports packages page it claims it is available in the multi-sport pack.



> Introducing NFL RedZone on channel 155 - the channel that will change your Sundays forever. Subscribe to Multi-Sport and receive NFL RedZone, NFL Network, NBA TV, NHL Network, Big Ten Network, Fox Soccer Channel, Fuel TV and 25 local sports networks


The channel numbers however do not include FSC and I know people who have this package and indeed do not get FSC. Can someone please clarify the cheapest way to get FSC? Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Per http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/StandardHDChannelGuide.pdf it is shown in the MSP or in the Top 250.


----------



## ult_ (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally got clarification on this through customer support chat. Fox Soccer SD is available on Top 120 plus, but you have to have Top 250 to get the HD version.

Very confusing and contradicts their website. Lost a sub with that one.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I still have FSC in HD and I'm on 200. I don't know why. But I'm enjoying it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

ult_ said:


> Finally got clarification on this through customer support chat. Fox Soccer SD is available on Top 120 plus, but you have to have Top 250 to get the HD version.
> 
> Very confusing and contradicts their website. Lost a sub with that one.


Just to clarify...Fox Soccer SD is available in DISH Family, AT120+, AT250, AEP DishLATINO Dos, DishLATINO Max, and the Multi Sports Package.

Fox Soccer Channel HD is available in HD 250, HD Dos, HD Max.


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

FSC and FSC+ have moved to 406 and 407. No sign of FSC HD! They better fix that ASAP. It is a core channel for me, unlike the dozens of useless ppv hd channels. I had been hoping that FSC+ would go hd soon.

I have been an everything subscriber for ten years. May start looking at other options.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Give me a freaking break. It's a temporary glitch. OMG I'M LEAVING. No, really. 

I mean, leave that crap on Facebook where it belongs.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

FSC SD has been moved to channel 406. FSC HD is still on channel 149 but has no guide info, only "this channel is moving to 406". But 406 is FSC SD not HD. *Can someone on here from Dish please advise whether this means Dish is dropping FSC in HD?* (I'll be leaving Dish if it does).


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

yakface said:


> I have been an everything subscriber for ten years. May start looking at other options.


:wave:


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> :wave:


Grow up


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

keitheva,

I am checking on this already. I am waiting to hear from our programming department. I will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

All of the ridicule notwithstanding, this is a big deal for me as well. With my favorite league just now into it's second week of the season, I'll be very disappointed if the move of FSC from 149 to 406 results in the loss of the games in HD.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

me to
soccer in HD is a MUST for me


----------



## Mars5th (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be looking to switch ASAP if FSC gets dropped. I, like others here, had planned to pick up FSC+ when it went HD. I hope we hear news to the contrary very soon.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

according to CS its moving to channel 9520


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Grandpa Train said:


> Grow up


:wave:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scorpion43 said:


> according to CS its moving to channel 9520


9520 is the existing home of FSC HD ... with the bad EPG information that is confusing the issue. Since that channel is not moving DISH should not have messed up the EPG on 9520. But it looks like it will be fixed at 6am ET. (DISH can always break it again.)

Changing the EPG information the way DISH does when moving a channel is very annoying for a DVR user. Scheduled events fail to record ("wrong program"). If DISH is going to do this they need to develop a way of modifying timers remotely when a channel moves ... for example - instructing DVRs to move all timers set to 149 over to 406 without user intervention. Every active DVR bac to the 501 has name based recording, which means when the EPG is messed up programs don't record.

Moving the HD mapdown to 406 _now_ would be a good thing too. If they had to put up a temporary (no channel bandwidth required) mirror of the channel so it would map to BOTH 149 HD and 406 HD that would be better.

*Update:*
Apparently "break it again" is the choice. The EPG for present/next for 9520 (the current show and the next show) is messed up. The overnight downloaded EPG (beyond the next show) is correct, but as each show passes the error creeps forward through the day.


----------



## ext1sxb (Dec 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> 9520 is the existing home of FSC HD ... with the bad EPG information that is confusing the issue. Since that channel is not moving DISH should not have messed up the EPG on 9520. But it looks like it will be fixed at 6am ET. (DISH can always break it again.)
> 
> Changing the EPG information the way DISH does when moving a channel is very annoying for a DVR user. Scheduled events fail to record ("wrong program"). If DISH is going to do this they need to develop a way of modifying timers remotely when a channel moves ... for example - instructing DVRs to move all timers set to 149 over to 406 without user intervention. Every active DVR bac to the 501 has name based recording, which means when the EPG is messed up programs don't record.
> 
> ...


I just made a phone call to CS. They told me that 'they CAN NOT:nono2: guarantee that there will be FSC HD after September 7'.

I am glad that I will be switching to D* next week.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

James Long,

If you could give me specific times when the EPG is not displaying the correct information, I will submit a ticket to have someone look at this. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> James Long,
> 
> If you could give me specific times when the EPG is not displaying the correct information, I will submit a ticket to have someone look at this. Thanks.


Now through the next 9 days (Sept 5th).

It was right starting this morning but apparently someone had not cleared the good information out and replaced it with the incorrect information when my receiver did its reset at 4:05am this morning. When I forced a new EPG download this morning just before 6:00am I got the current one, broken "till further notice".


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I will wait for D* to sort out FSC in HD
I dont know what reason they would have to go back to SD from HD that seems like taking a backward step. 

have patience- everything comes to those that wait 

and If its only SD for now I can wait-at least im seeing the games !
and the mighty and glorious Manchester United !


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> keitheva,
> 
> I am checking on this already. I am waiting to hear from our programming department. I will let you know. Thanks.


So Ray, regardless of the EPG mess-up, the big question remains, is Dish Network dropping FSC in HD? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No, they're not. Jeez.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> No, they're not. Jeez.


I hope you're right. But since I was called yesterday by a representative from the Executive Office at Dish Network and they could provide no such confirmation (they are, "looking into it"), and nobody on this forum from Dish network has yet made any such comment either, what is the source of your unequivocal information?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Dread Cthulhu and the Flying Spaghetti Monster came to me in a dream while I was napping on the couch; they were holding hands and singing CeeLo Green's "Forget You" and broke off in the middle to tell me that this Hurricane Irene thing would blow over, that I should pardon their pun as it was mostly uninentional, and that FSC HD 'going away' was a mapdown glitch.

They then strutted away arm in arm like Philadelphia Mummers on New Year's Day, finishing the song.

Also, there were ponies.


----------



## ChineseItch (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone have an update as to whether or not Dish Network is dropping FSC HD?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It has not been dropped, and not likely to be dropped. It's just a mapdown glitch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The mapdown glitch has been fixed (noticed earlier today)... and how maps to 406 for both SD and HD versions.

The EPG data, however, is still giving the "this channel will be moving to 406" for future events.. so that would be annoying if I were a soccer fan trying to figure out what is coming on.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

The EPG on 149 situation is extremely annoying. They changed the content to alert us to the fact that the channel is moving so that we would change our timers to ensure that we wouldn't miss any recordings starting on Sept 7, and in fact, this caused us to miss recordings. How dumb is that? 


At least 9/7 isn't a Sat. or Sun.


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The mapdown glitch has been fixed (noticed earlier today)... and how maps to 406 for both SD and HD versions.
> 
> The EPG data, however, is still giving the "this channel will be moving to 406" for future events.. so that would be annoying if I were a soccer fan trying to figure out what is coming on.


At least the bigger issue has been addressed. The EPG is an annoyance, but there are other ways to see what will be on FSC. Armed with that knowledge you can set your timers up, even if it's a little unwieldy until they get the EPG sorted out.


----------

